# Herakles leaking. Please Help



## BeardedVaper93 (11/9/15)

Hi everyone. BeardedVaper here. a friend of mine is 2days into Vaping and is very sad now. he has the Herakles and she leaks no matter what. liquid is 60VG 40PG. vaping on 0.5ohm coils at 50Watts on an Xpro m80. anyone with clues as to why she is pouring liquid out all over the place.


----------



## shaunnadan (11/9/15)

dismantle the tank. give everything a good rinse out in warm water and then dry. check the o-rings for damage. 

then assemble each part making sure the coil screwing into the base is tight and then the rest of the tank. fill up with some juice and test. also check if not overfilling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nick (11/9/15)

Is it leaking from the air vents at the Base?


----------

